# Offshore 3-1-14



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Chad and Brian made the run over from Sylacaga to Destin for two reasons, a good forecast for weather/sea states and they have the itch to fish. The forecast on the sea states was right but it's timing was a little off. Out the East Pass at 7 AM and the 1 foot we were expecting wasn't there. Instead we found a pretty steady 1 -2 foot with a real short interval. Not ideal for a CC but fishable so off we went. Chad opted for a slower speed in exchange for staying kind of dry.

The first stop was for bait and it was pretty slim pickings so we moved on to the next spot where we put some Sand Perch in the bait well thinking that if it laid down some we would hit the Ozark before heading back in. The next spot we jigged some short AJs and I dropped some bait to the bottom and came up with a Ruby Red Lip which went into the bait well. (Should have stayed and caught a few more of them).

The next couple spots we jigged for AJs. We caught a lot of shorts, Chad caught one keeper and Brian donated accessory jewelry to a few fish. We caught 28 inch AJs until Brian needed a nap and Chad got tired of it. The sea state actually built a little so we decided that a shot at the big AJ on the Ozark would have to wait for another day. Having decided that and having had enough of short AJs, (in my case just plain tired from jigging) we decided to drop some live baits to the bottom.

I hope chad posts with some pics when he gets home. Just the same the grouper bite was pretty good but unfortunately the tax man was hungry too. Chad managed to get one Red Grouper minus the tail and one Gag Grouper (head only) into the boat. The sole ruby we had was inhaled as soon as it hit the bottom and the Sand Perch were taken in their turn. Grouper tend to eat the Sand Perch like candy but with a lot more care than a Ruby because of their sharp gill plates. We spent a lot of time rocked up because of waiting too long for them to eat or were reeling too soon and pulling the bait chewed up to the peck fins out of their mouths. 

I managed to pry two off the bottom but the tax man was not to be denied and I never saw either fish. Chad on the other hand watched them eat a Gag about 15 feet down. Even if we had boated it, vented it and released it I think the sharks were waiting below. By 3 Pm the sea state had laid down like forecast to 1 foot, so the ride in wasn't bad at all and by the time we got back to the pass it was 1 foot or less. All in all it was a good trip with good friends even if the fish box was a little light coming home. We did have a great day of fishing, catching, a sporty boat ride and a good time had by all!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

How big was the CC you were in?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

the CC was 26 foot not a boat problem at all but a staying dry issue, being cold and wet just takes the fun out of fishing. 25 miles to the SW it was a solid 3 foot still with a short interval by the time we got there it just wasn't in the cards to slog 14.5 miles SE to the Ozark into the waves.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Randy can hook you up with a spray shield and curtains. That will solve the problem. It made my boat go from wet and wild to dry and well still wild ride!!!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Sounds like y'all should have Fished for Sharks .. You know they eat good also.. and fun to catch.. 
They are getting OUT of control in most areas//


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for the report! Do you ever contemplate catching the tax man?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Personally I have no interest what so ever in targeting sharks for fishing. For me they are incidental catch, if they are small we boat them remove the hook and release them. If they are big we normally try to get them boat side to cut them loose so they aren't dragging a lot of fishing line around until the hook rusts off. Sometimes we know it's a beast and will just cut it loose rather than waste time and effort to get it boat side for release.

I have eaten shark all over the world and have never had any that I enjoyed eating. When I was young it was fun to catch them but now that I'm sixty I would rather devote that energy and time on fish I enjoy catching and eating. 

I don't know the statistics of sharks in our area but since there are some you can't catch that must mean they are in short supply. I kind of look at them like a mixed blessing, a pain when they eat fish off the line but necessary for the health of our ocean ecology system. Sharks cull the old, weak, sick and are the ocean garbage men eating all the dead stuff and refuse etc. So they kind of clean up and they keep fish gene pools in pretty good shape I think.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Kim said:


> I have eaten shark all over the world and have never had any that I enjoyed eating. When I was young it was fun to catch them but now that I'm sixty I would rather devote that energy and time on fish I enjoy catching and eating.


I understand completely. In the 90s I went on charters out of Port Aransas, TX and all we could catch were sharks. I loaded a cooler full of meat and spent a year trying to make it taste good. Wrapped in bacon, lemon peppered and butter basted it was....ok, what wouldn't be?!


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

You described the sea state perfectly. I was out 20 miles and wanted to check one last spot 2.5 miles further south but it was white capping and steep. I decided against it. As I headed in, I noticed the white caps had ended. Oh well.

Stayed dry the entire time in a 24 foot cc due to hull design and a $9.98 clear, heavy duty shower curtain.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The seas were just right to look calm and still somehow beat you up. 

Thanks for the report


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Well that sucks, glad I canceled my trip out, trailer brakes(thx Jan), yard work and pressure washing all weekend for me!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote ' 
Sharks cull the old, weak, sick and are the ocean "'

And the one's you spend thousands of Dollar to catch.. when they are pulled up on your line.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

"I have eaten shark all over the world and have never had any that I enjoyed eating. "

Have you tried mako? I think it is superb eating.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I have had Mako in several different countries all claiming to be local delicacies and I would rather have had a burger or a hotdog as far as delicious went.


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry Kim...no pics of this trip. I can't believe I didn't snap one photo. Too busy catching fish I guess. We should've took a few pics of the grouper at least. After thinking about it...I cussed that shark a little more since that was the first gag I have caught.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

No worries Chad there is always the next time.


----------

